# Not tree related - but



## Steve NW WI (Apr 17, 2009)

Guy was killed locally when a cutoff saw kicked back and struck him in the neck while working on a water main project: Pioneer Press Article

Sounds like this company recently had some trouble with OSHA, but it was related to excavating techniques, and not so much equipment related.


----------



## hazard (Apr 24, 2009)

This same thing happened on a highway project I designed in ####eyville Wi in 2006. Cutting a concrete pipe in the trench and saw kicked back. By the time he was found it was to late

Scary stuff
Chris


----------

